# Counting Body Systems



## Deb Pugh (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a question that maybe you could answer. I work for a community health center that has 13 offices and about 90 providers. The main part of my job is to doing chart audits. In the physical exam only constitutional and musculoskelatal sections are done. Does that count as 1 body area or system?


----------



## aimie (Oct 7, 2011)

*Exam*

Are there body areas  mentioned you count two systems plus any body areas unless it s a compressive exam it needs all systems
Aimie


----------



## shirleyharris (Oct 10, 2011)

Are you only using 1995 guidelines?  1997 guidelines provides a single-system exam for the musculoskeletal system with "points" for individual assessment (palpation, ROM, stability, strength and tone) of each body area.  Much easier to get a detailed exam using these guidelines.


----------

